# Can-Am Responds to the MudPro



## Polaris425

With the Outlander 800R-X-MR Suggested Price: $13,099 US 











Can-Am Outlander 800R X mr – A mud rider demands a different kind of performance from their ATV and the Outlander 800R EFI X mr delivers. That is why Can-Am worked with one of the most famous names in ATV mud performance to develop the Outlander X mr: Gorilla Axle‡. The X mr starts with the longer wheelbase of the Outlander 800R MAX platform for performance in the deepest mud; then adds a host of features specific for the mud rider. The radiator is relocated to the front rack, keeping it high up on the ATV and out of the mud and water. Next, the CVT intake, CVT exhaust and engine air intake are located as high in the machine as possible to keep mud and water out of important components which keeps the rider going in the toughest of conditions. Then, BRP added an air-control suspension system allowing the rider to dial in their preferred ride height: high for when getting into the mud hole and lower for riding to and from the mud. Finally, no mud machine is complete without oversized wheels and tires. BRP adds premium ITP cast-aluminum wheels and Gorilla Axle Silverback tires for complete mud performance.









































































The mud rider demands a different kind of performance from his ATV; BRP’s Can-Am Outlander 800R EFI X mr delivers. That is why BRP worked with one of the most famous names in ATV mud performance to develop the Can-Am Outlander X mr: Gorilla Axle. The X mr starts with the longer wheelbase of the Outlander 800R MAX platform for performance in the deepest mud; then adds a host of features specific for the mud rider. The radiator is relocated to the front rack, keeping it high up on the ATV and out of the mud and water. Next the CVT intake, CVT exhaust and engine air intake are located as high in the machine as possible to keep mud and water out of important components to keep the rider going in the toughest conditions. Then Can-Am added a complete air-controlled suspension system allowing the rider to dial in their preferred ride height: high for getting to the mud hole and lower for riding to and from the mud. This means one does not have to sacrifice ride comfort, for the ride height necessary to get through the mud hole. Finally, no mud machine is complete without oversized wheels and mud-specific tires. Can-Am adds premium wheels and 30-inch Gorilla Axle Silverback tires for complete mud performance.

*Rotax® 800R EFI V-Twin engine* // This 80º V-twin engine is still the most powerful ATV engine in the industry* at 71 HP. The liquid-cooled, single overhead cam power plant has four valves per cylinder and is fed by a 46mm throttle body and two VDO Siemens‡ fuel injectors. The sophisticated electronic fuel injection system automatically keeps the engine’s performance at its peak, regardless of temperature or altitude. The progressive throttle ensures power is manageable whether in precise rock crawling or opening it up on the straights.

*Front and rear Air Control Suspension (ACS)* // The 2011 Can-Am Outlander 800R X mr comes equipped with an industry-exclusive, air-control suspension. The ACS adjusts both the front and rear high-pressure gas Fox Racing Shox-built suspension to six rider-selectable presets, allowing the rider to increase ride height to its maximum level to aid in crossing mud holes. This means the rider does not have to sacrifice ride comfort for ride height. Simply adjust the pre-load down once maximum height is no longer needed, and the suspension travel returns for trail-riding comfort. An added feature of the ACS system is an air hose from the compressor that can be used to fill tires while out on the trail.

*Relocated radiator* // The radiator of the Can-Am Outlander X mr ATV is located to the front rack to keep it out of the muddy water, ensuring all-day rides in the deep mud. The radiator features a durable guard to protect it from debris and pivots for access to the Outlander maintenance center.

*Integrated snorkel system (ISS)* // BRP has made sure that critical components like the CVT intake, CVT exhaust and engine intake are located as high as possible on the ATV. They are positioned in the pod directly in front of the handlebars in a centralized location.

*Dual-mode Dynamic Power Steering (DPS)* // The Can-Am DPS system has two modes meaning the rider can choose the amount of assist depending on the conditions. Each DPS-equipped model is fitted with a dual-mode selection for the ultimate in rider control depending on the conditions.

*Visco-Lok QE front differential *// Progressively transfers power from a slipping front wheel to the gripping one – automatically with no buttons to push or levers to pull. Plus, there’s no wheel hop or driveline wind-up so the system is totally transparent to the driver and extremely easy to steer. Can lock up to 100 percent with no rev or speed limiter. All DPS-equipped models come with the Visco-Lok QE calibration giving an even quicker engagement of the front differential. This differential, unlike some competitor’s differentials, does not have a speed or rev limiter.

*14-inch (35.6 cm) ITP cast-aluminum wheels* // Large ITP cast aluminum wheels to give the Outlander X mr an aggressive look. And each features a stylish hubcap with the Gorilla Axle logo.

*30-inch (76.2 cm) Gorilla Axle Silverback tires* // The ultimate mud machine needs the ultimate tires. That is why Can-Am chose the 30-inch Gorilla Axle Silverback tire. Featuring an aggressive tread pattern designed by Gorilla Axle for mud riding and racing, these tires were developed by Gorilla Axle in the deepest mudholes of east Texas and Louisiana. The tires give mud performance, yet a smooth ride when traveling to the mud hole.

*Mud-riding footpegs* // The Can-Am Outlander 800R X mr features two sets of footpegs designed for maximum flexibility when one faces multiple riding conditions in the mud. There are raised, aggressive steel footpegs in a more traditional spot. However, when floating the front end up in deep mud holes there are additional racing footrests angled for a ergonomically correct foot position when riding with the front end floated in the mud.

*Torsional Trailing arm Independent (TTI) rear suspension* // Trailing arm design provides excellent control and stability, especially in rough terrain by eliminating scrub. Wheels move rearward as they move up and down producing a smoother ride than the competition, and the ATV does not waver down the trail. Plus, TTI has 75% fewer parts than competitive designs and significantly decreases tire wear.

*Surrounding Spar Technology (SST) frame* // Rather than the common tubular box, the SST frame is a single spar that is lightweight, yet strong. It contributes to the Outlander model’s benchmark powerto- weight ratio and low centre of gravity.

*Inboard disc brakes* // Unique design both front and rear reduces unsprung weight and helps centralize masses for more responsive handling. Also better protects against mud and debris.

*Handlebar wind deflectors* // Color-matched handlebar wind deflectors are a must-have item for aggressive mud riding.

*Aluminum taper-profile handlebar with square pad* // An aluminum 6061-T6 taper-profile handlebar with square racing pad completes the race-inspired look and feel of the Can-Am Outlander 800R X mr.

*More-powerful magneto *// The X mr package provides a more-powerful magneto with 650 watts of power output.

*Front and rear bumpers* // Rugged front and rear bumpers protect this powerful mud machine in the toughest of conditions.

*Digitally Encoded Security System (D.E.S.S.™)* // Industry’s first standard anti-theft device. Electronic code in key must match code in ECU to start.

*Outlander X mr-specific graphics* // BRP outfits the Can-Am Outlander 800R EFI X mr with a sleek black and yellow graphics scheme that looks fast even when sitting still. There is also a premium, embroidered gripper seat cover.


----------



## Polaris425

oh yeah, forgot to add..... I WANT ONE :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I know what I will be getting now ...was waitin on kawie to do something ,but now I know what I will get


----------



## gpinjason

Sweet! too rich for my blood though...


----------



## joemel

the only reason i didnt buy a can am when i got my honda is that there are no dealers close to me but that makes me wana bite the bullet and get one that thing is bad a**


----------



## Polaris425

http://en-us.can-amatv.brp.com/Sect...ehicleID=017a5fdc-8a9e-4c9b-91e3-99fdc5cc7d37


*Suggested Price: $13,099 US *


----------



## gpinjason

joemel, where do you live? I know you're somewhere in the houston area right? there is a can am dealer on I-10 east of Baytown...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that is one badazz bike. i want one like that.


----------



## bruteforce504

That thing is bad ***. A little pricey put def want one now lol. What about the clutching for the bigger tires. Did they put better clutching in?


----------



## drtj

:greatgooglymoogly: I want one!!! That is SWEET!!!


----------



## DTX

gpinjason said:


> joemel, where do you live? I know you're somewhere in the houston area right? there is a can am dealer on I-10 east of Baytown...


 If so, I-45 is down that way and I have nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Polaris425

bruteforce504 said:


> That thing is bad ***. A little pricey put def want one now lol. What about the clutching for the bigger tires. Did they put better clutching in?


It didnt really mention it anywhere that I saw, but I would imagine so.

Specs page: Transmission CVT, sub-transmission with high, low, park, neutral & reverse. Standard engine braking


----------



## DTX

This thing is sweet. If I had the money, I would to get one once they come out with the 976cc version. The new "1000" in the SxS is basically just a stroker version of the 800 they use now and puts out 85hp. That, combined with 30's, snorkels, radiator up top, and you don't have to mess up your warranty = SWEET!!! :rockn:

The only thing I am not crazy about is the longer wheelbase. While it definitely has advantages, it will add weight and be to long for the way I load my trailer.


----------



## monsterbrute750

That thing is sweeeeet!!
Not to bad of a price,considering what you're getting.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Polaris425 said:


> *Suggested Price: $13,099 US *


 The wife aint gonna like that !! Guess I will have to find a way to hide that little part :bigok:


----------



## seth5208

why can't kawie do that seems like everyone is but kawie it's sad they needa keep up with everyone else


----------



## DTX

Polaris425 said:


> It didnt really mention it anywhere that I saw, but I would imagine so.
> 
> Specs page: Transmission CVT, sub-transmission with high, low, park, neutral & reverse. Standard engine braking


It is very likely they changed something. It could be the clutching or the gearing. Changing the gearing would make more sense. I haven't actually heard anything but my guess is that it very likely has the same gears as the Commander.


----------



## Bootlegger

That is nice...but it would be cheaper IMO to get a base Outlander and add the stuff and snorkel it yourself.


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> That is nice...but it would be cheaper IMO to get a base Outlander and add the stuff and snorkel it yourself.


I was thinking that as well. I was goin to call a dealer and get a quote for a 800R XT Max & then add up some 30backs from mudthrowers & see what I got. Only thing is, not many people I know can buy a brand new bike, then turn around and spend another $1000 + on accessories right then. This way you get everything you want up front, with warenty. So there are ups and downs to both sides.


----------



## CanAmChris

Does anyone want to Buy A fully loaded 07 outty 800? Its got most of that done allready except a racked radiator. I will sale it today for the low low price of *Suggested Price: $13,099 US as Polaris 425 posted above*

*:bigok:*

*Please*


----------



## Polaris425

^ HA!!! In that case, my Scrambler is for sale for $12,000 (see I'm already discounting my price $1000!!!!) :bigok:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Kinda disappointed that it isn't equipped with gorilla axles, seeing all the other Gorilla parts. Cost???


----------



## novass

that is a nice ride im trying to retire so i cant even think about it


----------



## bruteman

I want one anybody looking for an 08 brute and a 06 700 cat


----------



## NMKawierider

Good looking machine. About time Can Am did something like that.


----------



## atvaddict

The wife>>>>:slap:<<<<Me thinking about buying the new outty
Maybe later......


----------



## joemel

gpinjason said:


> joemel, where do you live? I know you're somewhere in the houston area right? there is a can am dealer on I-10 east of Baytown...


 im up around huntsville yeah i kmew that dealer was there its a lil over an hour for me but i couldnt pass up the deal i got on my honda and its paid for i gota get busy on my honey do list for this bike tho lol


----------



## DTX

RDs Neighbor said:


> Kinda disappointed that it isn't equipped with gorilla axles, seeing all the other Gorilla parts. Cost???


$13,099. As for the axles, don't be to disappointed. Can-Am axles are very strong. The gorillas will take just a bit more angle though.

correction: It has been confirmed. They do not have Gorilla axles.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

i think its kinda ironic how just about everyone could see can am coming out with the commander sxs but i know im not the only one that was wide eyed when i seen these photos. its weird how we never heard nothing about it and then boom and its even on the market.


----------



## Polaris425

Kawasaki Kid said:


> i think its kinda ironic how just about everyone could see can am coming out with the commander sxs but i know im not the only one that was wide eyed when i seen these photos. its weird how we never heard nothing about it and then boom and its even on the market.


Yeah we all expected the SxS. But this thing is awesome as well. A very nice surprise.


----------



## brutemike

WOW that is nice but that is alot of dough for a quad come on i can buy another car or truck for that.I do want one !!!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## GWNBrute

thats a sweet ride!


----------



## Polaris425

ok now, I want one even freaking more!


----------



## Bootlegger

That is Nice...I like it. I wonder what kind of clutching it has in it? The Dalton Kits are better from the Outlanders than the EPI is right? Alteast that is what I have been told. I am not much on the two seater length though...


----------



## Coolwizard

I like it but for 13k ...no way! You can just about get 2 brand new Brute 750's for that!


----------



## map1988

DTX said:


> $13,099. As for the axles, don't be to disappointed. Can-Am axles are very strong. The gorillas will take just a bit more angle though.
> 
> Also, we really don't know for sure that it doesn't have Gorilla axles.


 
I dont know so much about the axles being strong i broke the right front on my rene this weekend and have never riden it real hard


----------



## seth5208

i've got an almost brand new 09 bf750 in my sig that i'll let go for a steal of 13000 :bigok:


----------



## drtj

Polaris425 said:


> ok now, I want one even freaking more!


 
time to sell the Dodge now!! :bigok:


----------



## walker

dang i might have to get me a canned am... but i will be keeping the brute..lmao


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## sjf323

that is a sweet *** bike.......**** bike is more expensive than base model SxS. I think if i'm going to drop that much coin I would just go with sxs.


----------



## joemel

all in all i think we all agree its a bad a** bike but WAY to high so i donkt know about yall i think ill just keep dreaming


----------



## Polaris425

Im sure the price will come down some.. they always do.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

yeah but dont think they are going to come down much. they are proud of their bikes even the used ones.


----------



## Polaris425

I've seen people get the last year's 800outty year model off the show room floor for ~$8000+ OTD so......... Just got to know where to go and how to deal.


----------



## Eight

That thing is baaaaaaadddddddd....If only popo and kawi would release something to compete with...AC also needs to release something to compete wit the rzr and commander.:fingersx:


----------



## walker

i think the price will be reduced cause its 400 dollars higher than a base model 1000 commander... now the toss up get a commander or get the xmr


----------



## Roboquad

hsnapkidsanim:dang......


----------



## monsterbrute750

Let's see...
If I could get 5k for the Brute
8k for the Rhino
Throw the wife in free with either purchase [so I don't have to listen to her afterwards]
I think I can get it !!!! Hehehehehehehe.:lol:


----------



## walker

monsterbrute750 said:


> Let's see...
> If I could get 5k for the Brute
> 8k for the Rhino
> Throw the wife in free with either purchase [so I don't have to listen to her afterwards]
> I think I can get it !!!! Hehehehehehehe.:lol:


sounds like you got it all figured out........


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

the hard part (other than paying $15K) is gonna be finding a dealer that has one...most are already spoken for


----------



## walker

well look who it is mr i bought a canned ham ........... lmao


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I had to do something...i was going crazy not having a quad to play with...lol

HEY WALKER- I might be interested in those 32's after I get a lift on this thing...lol


----------



## Polaris425

You got ya a bike? awesome! post up some pics!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Me and the wife really wanted the commander, but to hear all the dealers, they would be kinda hard to get until around 2012...no way i'm waiting that long. And i got a pretty good deal on the 800 outty max i got. Will post pics soon. Gotta upload them to photobucket first i guess


----------



## DTX

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## HondaGuy

It would be a lot better if it was the short wheelbase, had a true SELECTABLE locker in the front diff, actually had snorkles instead of the pseudo snorkles that it has, didn't have the way too fancy just begging to be broken air ride setup, and was in a price range that more people could afford. I don't really care much for it to be honest, but I am impressed to say the least that Can-Am built it. Got to give them MAJOR kudos for building it, but its definitely not for me.


----------



## walker

yea what is up with that air ride ssystem ?????????


----------



## DTX

I don't know if it is exactly the same or not, but they have been using adjustable air shocks for years on the Max Limited. It actually makes a lot of sense. I would definitely rather it was a shorty but it really doesn't matter cause it is definitely out of my price range, lol.


----------



## HondaGuy

I think the adjustability of the suspension is nice, but on a MUD RACER bike it should be a manual adjustment rather then an extremely complicated automatic adjustment. The question thats been on my mind since I heard it had air ride was: If it has air ride suspension, it has to have a compressor of some kind, that compressor has to have an air intake just like the engine, how well sealed is this intake? What happens when that intake goes under water? Whats gonna happen when water gets in the compressor's cyl since that won't have a spark plug to pull to get the water out? What happens if/when water gets into the air shocks, how much are they gonna cost to replace lol? I really think the effort is there on this bike, but they've gone way off the deep end making a mud bike entirely too fancy, and giving it even more possible failure points. Its one thing to have the electrical doodads on the Max LTD, but to have all that nonsense on their factory built mud bike? The MudPro may have crappier tires and less power, but I would rather have its simplicity, true front diff lock that I can control, a better snorkle setup (if a little too short still for my taste), and better IRS setup. I wonder if AC will make any changes to the MudPro now that Can-Am has gotten into the mix?


----------



## DTX

I don't know about the compressor's intake, but there are limiteds out there that get taken deep and I am sure those guys could answer that. As far as getting the water out, there is a seperate discharge line for airing up tires or whatever else needs air. As far as the adjustability, be it manual or by air, I don't see it be useful for racing but for trails so you can let it down for better stability. I think manual adjustment would more likely get used between rides rather than during rides. That being the case, I would just as soon use that money toward a second set of wheels and tires. It will be interesting to see how they hold up. I am sure they will be put to the test, so it shouldn't take to long for problems to show up if there are any. As far as the snorkels, I am not a huge fan of either one. I would like to see the Xmr have taller snorkels and I don't care for the appearance of the ones on the mud pro. The good news is that the more of this kind of stuff comes out the better of it is for us in the long run. It wasn't that long ago that power steering was first introduced. Now, all the big manufacturers offer it.


----------



## DTX

walker said:


> Keep
> It
> Simple
> Stupid
> 
> my modo when it comes to a mud machine


 That is not a bad moto.


----------



## HondaGuy

DTX said:


> The good news is that the more of this kind of stuff comes out the better of it is for us in the long run. It wasn't that long ago that power steering was first introduced. Now, all the big manufacturers offer it.


Thats what I'm thinking also, I wonder what is next?


----------



## DTX

Even bigger price tags, lol.


----------



## madppcs

Well, im very impressed with this years lineup. Can-Am has surely lived up to their name. And surely kept their (WOW Factor). Now I just gotta find a way to get one of those 2011's!


----------



## Injected

My co-worker said to me tonight, our local cam-am dealer has one on the floor. I will stop by after work tomorrow


----------



## phreebsd

you should just run up in there and pick it up.then you can take lots of pics for us


----------



## Injected

With a price tag like that, i'd be lookin for a new place to live. The wife would kill me..lol i could trade in the Brute....hmm


----------



## Bam Bam

My buddy that was with us at copiah creek this week end just bought on for his wife. I thought you guys saw it. That thing is sure comfortable. Not to mention a monster. We had a great time this week end it was good to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it was SICK! :rockn: I got a pic of it w/ my phone as she drove by.


----------



## rapalapaul

is this thing a legal 2 up? looks like it has the tool box. The reason I ask is here in michigan the dnr will write u a ticket in a heartbeat if u ride double. at 13k i would be nice to take the gf for a ride.


----------



## Coolwizard

I like it but You could almost get 2 brutes for 13K.


----------



## HondaGuy

Coolwizard said:


> I like it but You could almost get 2 brutes for 13K.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one that is thinking that lol.


----------



## rapalapaul

man if u think that is pricey just look at the commander. the X is almost 15k wonder how long before they put the 1000 in the outlander


----------



## Injected

I took some pics with my phone, had alot of looks from the salesman and was asked to stop. I have to email the pics to myself then post them.
One thing i did notice....this sucker is HEAVY! I can move the brute around my shed by lifting uo on the racks. I tried to lift the backend on the CanAm and i wasnt able to even slide it. Whats the dry weight on this bike?


----------



## rapalapaul

I could not find the the weight of the x-mr but the 800r max is 719 I am sure with the 30s this thing weighs more


----------



## Roboquad

Oh my G ....this is like ATV. porn, I'm drooling! will trade wife for that bike.


----------



## Polaris425

rapalapaul said:


> is this thing a legal 2 up? looks like it has the tool box. The reason I ask is here in michigan the dnr will write u a ticket in a heartbeat if u ride double. at 13k i would be nice to take the gf for a ride.


I asked the owner and he said yeah he was pretty sure you could get the mounts and seat to go on it.


----------



## aandryiii

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah it was SICK! :rockn: I got a pic of it w/ my phone as she drove by.


didn't some 'a-hole' blow by that chick while she was sun bathing on the bike in the creek and soaked her... haha


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. I dunno I didnt see that but, I bet it was funny.


----------



## emc

Polaris425 said:


> I asked the owner and he said yeah he was pretty sure you could get the mounts and seat to go on it.


 the xmr is a max. just remove the storage box & slide the seat in its place.


----------



## poolege

Are there any advantages to it being a max except maybe deeper water crossings and carrying a passenger? I figured a mud oriented atv would have been a standard sized bike. It's still bad*** though.


----------



## jctgumby

As a mud bike the the longer wheelbase quads perform better in mud...Mainly because the front end tends to stay down better


----------



## BMF750

A buddy of mine just picked one of these up last month, 1 of only 100 in Texas (actually #97). We took it out last week and it did pretty good, the extra wheelbase seems to help on climbing up hills and gives it a comfy ride. It is definately a porker and almost imposible to get the front end up, even in water, but then again I am used to my Brute. I think they could of did away with the air compressor, and power steering for a mud bike and it would have helped shed some weight. The 30" silverbacks are nice but they are skinnys all the way around, I prefer a wider rear. As for the tool box/rear xt seat they are not interchangeable, the rear of the xmr seat is rounded off and the mounting holes where the xt seat attaches are plugged, I am sure with a few mods the seat would work. Overall it is a nice bike just not sure if it is worth the asking price.


----------



## HondaGuy

jctgumby said:


> As a mud bike the the longer wheelbase quads perform better in mud...Mainly because the front end tends to stay down better


I would have to dissagree in a way, the longer wheelbase makes the quad better in the water, but in the mud the longer wheelbase just means you've got to drag that much more skid plate across the mud and you'll get high centered climbing out of holes more easily.


----------



## jctgumby

HondaGuy said:


> I would have to dissagree in a way, the longer wheelbase makes the quad better in the water, but in the mud the longer wheelbase just means you've got to drag that much more skid plate across the mud and you'll get high centered climbing out of holes more easily.


 
Yeah I agree with ya...I misspoke I meant when racing "mudbogs" that have deep water in them...So yeah what you said better in water no necessarily mud


----------



## emc

BMF750 said:


> A buddy of mine just picked one of these up last month, 1 of only 100 in Texas (actually #97). We took it out last week and it did pretty good, the extra wheelbase seems to help on climbing up hills and gives it a comfy ride. It is definately a porker and almost imposible to get the front end up, even in water, but then again I am used to my Brute. I think they could of did away with the air compressor, and power steering for a mud bike and it would have helped shed some weight. The 30" silverbacks are nice but they are skinnys all the way around, I prefer a wider rear. As for the tool box/rear xt seat they are not interchangeable, the rear of the xmr seat is rounded off and the mounting holes where the xt seat attaches are plugged, I am sure with a few mods the seat would work. Overall it is a nice bike just not sure if it is worth the asking price.


SEAT FITS NO PROBLEM!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^^ that's what i wanted to say. It's the exact same as the outty max seat. 

As far as the longer wheelbase of the max/x-mr...isn't only like 4-6 inches eric???


----------



## monsterbrute750

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah it was SICK! :rockn: I got a pic of it w/ my phone as she drove by.


That thing looks huge..


----------



## emc

drillersgodeeper said:


> ^^^ that's what i wanted to say. It's the exact same as the outty max seat.
> 
> As far as the longer wheelbase of the max/x-mr...isn't only like 4-6 inches eric???


 i think around 6 or 8 inches but not sure.


----------



## NMKawierider

Its only about 6"s longer. I got the chance to watch...and video it, the Renegade and the new commander hit the bog at the ATV event in Springervile AZ. Let me tell you all three made it look like a baby mud puddle where everyone else had...well...issues. Very impressive. I'll post the vids as soon as I upload them. I don't mud much...and I want one!!:rockn:

Here is one. The pit was only about two or three feet deep

http://contour.com/node/110230

And the Renegade

http://contour.com/node/110232

And finaly the Commander

http://contour.com/node/110231


----------



## LSU Menardo

Guess buyin my new truck can hold off for a bit longer?! J/K That thing is flippin sweet...


----------



## BMF750

emc said:


> SEAT FITS NO PROBLEM!


EMC I stand corrected, just going on what I was told and what the dealership told my budy, I will pass on the info.


----------



## BMF750

Brute and XMR comparison...


----------



## aandryiii

^that aint fair.




Polaris425 said:


> haha.. I dunno I didnt see that but, I bet it was funny.


I may have been that :booty:


----------



## uppidycon

i'd rather spend that $$$ on a jeep wrangler..


----------



## monsterbrute750

From those pics it looks like the brute has it on clearance and is still half the price. And those "two up" foot rests look like they would tear you up while moving around on the quad in a mudhole.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dk on hl claims to know where a xmr with +/- 40 miles is for $10,500 if anyone is interested....fwiw


----------



## monsterbrute750

Yea, only sunk how many times though ?? :haha:
10k for a used quad...I'll pass.


----------



## Polaris425

just thought I'd bump this w/ a:


----------



## greenkitty7

beautiful quad, alot of unnecessary amenities and a complete failed attempt at the I.S.S. if you ask me. its not even really snorkeled... i dont get it.


----------



## Waddaman

It's just like the stealth snorkel on a Rene.. I like them honestly, It's built for our types of mud too, not just watery stuff, high enough to keep most water out, but under the plastic so you won't get flying muskeg the snorkels as easy. And really you shouldn't take a beautiful machine like that over the handle bars :snork:


----------



## greenkitty7

i like the reassurance that over the handle bars gives me...


----------



## Polaris425

I still like it. At least they made the effort... more than we can say for kawi. 

Besides a few little peices of pipe and you can fix that above the bars problem! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

for sure... just cant see payin that price tag to get a factory snorkeled bike and have to redo the snorkels right away... maybe im a biased mud pro fan.


----------



## Polaris425

^ You could be :bigok: haha...

My main thing is, it's a mud ready 2-up...  Big plus.


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> ^ You could be :bigok: haha...
> 
> My main thing is, it's a mud ready 2-up...  Big plus.


Yeah and nothing says you can't bring them up a bit farther...if you know what I mean. They already are run pretty close.


----------



## gpinjason

greenkitty7 said:


> for sure... just cant see payin that price tag to get a factory snorkeled bike and have to redo the snorkels right away... maybe im a biased mud pro fan.


but the Mud Pro is left behind in the hole that the XMR went through with the Silverbacks... stuck back there spinnin with the Zillas, with the Radiator under the mud... about to overheat... :34:


----------



## greenkitty7

Yea but for the money you save buying the mudpro you get 2" more gc, a better waterbike (single cylinder) you can put 31s on it stock and its got more torque. and the racked rad isnt a huge issue. if you arent handy about 100 bucks can take care of that, and you are still under the price of the can am. dont get me wrong, i like the can am but IMO the ISS was a complete fail.


----------



## Polaris425

I've noticed though, if it aint a cat, you dont really have anything good to say about it.... so...  just making an observation :bigok:


----------



## drtj

:haha:


----------



## greenkitty7

thats bull crap. i dont down any bikes. i strictly put my opinion on them. i told yall i was a closet brute fan, just couldnt have it because im a waterholic, and they arent known as the best bikes for water...lol. sure i would love to have a can-am but i cant justify spending that much on a bike that I personally wouldnt be happy with.


----------



## Polaris425

It's not bull crap... I was just saying....


----------



## greenkitty7

everyone has an opinion or a reason they ride one bike and not the other. its whatever works for them. i've ridden several different bikes and ride with several different. am i completely happy with my cat? Heck no. its a 400, now when i get my 650 back out it will be a different story. i may be a little biased on cat. but i wont get offended when anyone downs it or anything. it may not work for everyone, but its what i like. and FTR i NEVER said I DONT LIKE THE CAN AM. I stated an opinion about one aspect that i didnt like. The IMO failed attempt at the ISS.


----------



## drtj

you can get a used brute for fairly cheap. I prefer the carbed ones over the FI. cheaper to maintain & fix. I think my next bike is going to be a single cylinder cat. i get nervous everytime i ride. knowing i like to water ride & the brute dont like it. so i do it slow. cant afford to 3k on an engine rebuild.


----------



## greenkitty7

^exactly. i chose AC for the big body size and the GC. it was later i became a waterholic and found they were awesome for water.


----------



## Polaris425

Im just yankin ur chain a little.


----------



## greenkitty7

little drama queen...^ lol. (dont freak out it was an inside joke between me and p425)


----------



## KMKjr

Had one at RV show yesterday. Not a Can-Am fan, but all I can say is it was f'n sweet!!

Was "on sale" for 12k too.....man that is steep!!


----------



## duramaxlover

im not tryin to start anything but greenkitty7 i call bs on the mp having more torque than the can-am...


----------



## greenkitty7

i would just buy a commander or rzr at that price!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah but, you'd still have to mod it to get it to the same acc. level as the XPMR off the floor.... So you'd be another $1200-$1400 in rims/tires and $200? For 2" lift kit etc... etc..


----------



## greenkitty7

psssh. who buys a bracket lift? they are the easiest thing to make ever.


----------

